

Mastering computers easier than riding a bike for kids, survey finds - alphadoggs
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/012011-avg-kids-online-survey.html

======
argv_empty
Using a mouse and playing a game is computer mastery? This headline seems a
bit exaggerated. The small gray print underneath it is much more
useful/informative.

